# balzare in piedi



## stefania87

Ciao, mi aiutate con questa espressione?

"Anna entrò di nuovo. Di nuovo Fausto balzò in piedi. - Stia comodo, prego- disse Anna. Sembrava che avesse fretta, che cercasse qualcosa, e non lo guardava."

Anna entró otra vez. Otra vez Fausto _se levantó de repente/ saltó de pie. - _No se incomode / ¡pase Usted!, por favor - dijo Anna. Parecia que tuviera prisa, que buscara algo, y no lo miraba.


----------



## Neuromante

Contexto.

"Stia comodo" no se puede traducir (Para esto sí que hay suficiente contexto) como "Pase usted" Es imposible que le dé permiso para entrar al que ya está dentro


----------



## stefania87

El "pase usted" lo tomé por aquí:
http://dizionari.hoepli.it/Dizionar...omodare.aspx?idD=4&Query=accomodare&lettera=A : 
*
accomodare* 
*\akkomo'dare\* _[v tr]_ 
*1* arreglar, reparar, componer ●  |  _accomodare l'orologio_: arreglar el reloj *2* disponer, preparar, arreglar ●  | _accomodò la stanza per l'ospite_: arregló la habitación para el huésped *3* componer, arreglar, ordenar ●  |  _accomodati la pettinatura_: componte el peinado *4* adornar, engalanar, embellecer ●  |  _accomodare la città con luci natalizie_: adornar con luces navideñas la ciudad *5* iron dar una paliza, dar una lección ●  |  _se non la smetti, ti accomodo io!_: ¡si no la acabas, te doy una paliza! *6* acomodar, concertar, resolver ●  |  _accomodare una faccenda_: resolver un asunto *7* ott enfocar, ajustar ● 
► [v intr] venir bien, venir cómodo ●  |  _se ti accomoda vieni domani_: si te viene bien ven mañana
► [v prnl] ● *1* acomodarse, ponerse cómodo, arrellanarse●  |  _accomodarsi in poltrona_: arrellanarse en un sillón *2* figamoldarse, ajustarse, conformarse ●  |  _accomodarsi a qualsiasi situazione_: amoldarse a cualquier situación *3*ponerse de acuerdo, concertarse ●  |  _accomodarsi sul prezzo_: ponerse de acuerdo en el precio
FRAS  |  *prego, si accomodi!*: por favor ¡pase Usted!


Respecto al contexto, como he escrito en el otro hilo, no tengo otras informaciones...  
Se trata de una traducción que encontré en un examen y empieza así, entonces el contexto podemos solo imaginarlo....


----------



## Neuromante

"Pase usted" corresponde a "prego, avanti" La traducción del quinto ejemplo de la cita es un disparate; y la cuarta, así como la segunda asepsión, están invertidas, va primero lo que pone al final. Eso junto que el modelo que has usado corresponde en italiano a una frase hecha y no sirve para lo que intentan explicar y te han hecho confundir, me lleva a sugerir que busques un diccionario más profesional (Aunque tenga la mitad de palabras que éste)


Aquí "balzare in piedi" sería "se levantó de golpe" o "saltó" pero no me convencen nada Podrías optar por "saltó en pié" pero sería un intento de encajar la idea del la expresión original.


----------



## stefania87

Vale, estoy buscando en otros diccionarios. El resto de la frase ¿está bien?

*stai*, *rimani (pure) comodo* no te levantes (por favor): _stai pure c., riesco a passare_ no te levantes por favor, puedo pasar □*state*, *rimanete (pure) comodi*no os levantéis (por favor) 

Entonces: No se levante, por favor


----------



## Neuromante

Sí, podría funcionar.
Pero te advierto que no es el tema del hilo, mejor no desviarse del "balzare in piedi"


----------



## Geviert

Ciao Stefi,

_Se levantó de repente_ me parece correcto.


PS. personalmente direi che espressioni come prego, si accomodi!: por favor ¡pase Usted!, _prego, avanti_ e simili sono _locuzioni interiettive di cortesia_ completamente _equivalenti in contesti del linguaggio coloquiale. _Quindi, guardare la logica dell'espressione _letterale _non aiuta. Metti magari un po' di ordine nella frase in modo che si caspisca che si tratta di un dialogo (chi dice cosa).


----------



## ursu-lab

"Stia comodo" (quedarse sentado, por ejemplo) no es lo mismo que "si accomodi" (entrar, pasar).


----------



## stefania87

ursu-lab said:


> "Stia comodo" (quedarse sentado, por ejemplo) no es lo mismo que "si accomodi" (entrar, pasar).



Sí. En el primer caso (el mío) el oyente está ya sentado, en el segundo no.


----------



## ursu-lab

Sería "se levantó al instante.... Quédese cómodo..." etc...


----------



## Neuromante

Geviert said:


> Ciao Stefi,
> 
> _Se levantó de repente_ me parece correcto.
> 
> 
> PS. personalmente direi che espressioni come prego, si accomodi!: por favor ¡pase Usted!, _prego, avanti_ e simili sono _locuzioni interiettive di cortesia_ completamente _equivalenti in contesti del linguaggio coloquiale. _Quindi, guardare la logica dell'espressione _letterale _non aiuta. Metti magari un po' di ordine nella frase in modo che si caspisca che si tratta di un dialogo (chi dice cosa).


"Se levanto de repente" implica que no hay ninguna relación con el hecho de que Anna haya entrado en la habitación, al menos mientras no se explique Así que queda descartado. 
"¡Pase usted!" es una propuesta completamente absurda, y lo sabes. No viene a cuento y para mayor gravedad: Contradice todo lo que dice el texto, empezando porque se le estría diciendo a alguien que YA está dentro de la habitación. De hecho está dentro, y levantándose de donde está sentado, así que lleva un rato dentro; mientras que Anna, que es quien lo dice está entrado Un absurdo: *Evidentemente*


----------



## Geviert

> Metti magari un po' di ordine nella frase in modo che si capisca che si tratta di un dialogo (chi dice cosa).





> Sí. En el primer caso (el mío) el oyente está ya sentado, en el segundo no.



Debería ser claro. Eventualmente avisen.


----------



## Elxenc

¡Hola!

"Anna entrò di nuovo (_reentró, había salido)_. Di nuovo Fausto balzò in piedi (_anteriormente estaba de pie, pero se había sentado cuando Anna salió o en un momento de su ausencia_). - Stia comodo,  prego (_siéntese, por favor- no hace falta que se ponga de pie-_) - disse Anna. Sembrava che avesse fretta, che cercasse qualcosa, e  non lo guardava."

 Según interpreto, al entrar Anna, Fausto que, parece ser que hace poco rato que se había sentado en algún lugar, y al ver de nuevo a Anna, se incorpora.
Yo pienso que si se puede mantener la idea italiana que hay en "_balzare in piedi"._ Yo me inclinaría por  "_se puso de pie de un salto..."_ para dar la idea de reacción de Fausto, de rapidez, de sobresalto, etc.

Buona sera.


----------



## Geviert

Evidentemente Elxenc. Cuestión de leer con atención esa frase. Las interjecciones pueden confundir a veces.


----------

